# Flying Legends 2020 cancelled



## Geedee (Apr 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep, Karl and I have 'written off' this year's airshow season, although there's still a chance the September BoB show might still go ahead at DX.
Let's hope that there are no longer term 'knock on' effects in the 'warbird' world, and that next year shows will be back on schedule.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2020)

They gotta do what they gotta do


----------

